# Umlaute und Facelets



## freez (29. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe schon einiges über die Umlaute in Verbindung mit Facelets gelesen und auch einige Probleme in meiner Anwendung damit behoben (Anzeige von ü usw.). Leider konnte ich noch nicht das Problem lösen, dass in meiner Bean meine Umlaute aus einem InputText nicht so ankommen, sondern mit irgendwelchen Sonderzeichen. Woran kann das noch liegen?

Ich verwende MyEclipseIde 6 mit Tomcat 5.5 und Java 1.4.

Meine Facelet Seiten beginnen so:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">

<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"
	xmlns:ui="http://java.sun.com/jsf/facelets"
	xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html"
	xmlns:t="http://myfaces.apache.org/tomahawk"
	xmlns:f="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core" xml:lang="en" lang="en">
```

PS: Facelets verwende ich ausschliesslich für Templates


----------



## freez (6. Nov 2007)

So, habe nun das Problem lösen können (vorerst, bis ich wieder auf neue stosse ). Leider stand nirgends einfach so da, wie dieses Problem gelöst werden kann. Ich habe etwas rumprobiert und nun kann ich generell Umlaute verwenden und muss nicht mehr mit den HTML Entitys arbeiten und meine Inputs kommen in der Bean auch so an, wie ich sie eingebe.

Lösung: MyEclipseIDE erstellt standardmäßig xhtml Files mit dieser Zeile:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
```

Ich habe sie nun auf:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
```
 umgestellt, und nun gehts.


----------



## ms (6. Nov 2007)

Ich bezweifle, dass es direkt etwas mit JSF zu tun hat.

ms


----------



## JimPanse (8. Nov 2007)

Schon mal mit properties Datei versucht???

Da solltes du dann aber alle Umlaute mit dem Hex code angegen:

Bsp:
ü = \u00FC... usw.


----------



## michaelhhh (11. Nov 2007)

So geht's:

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">


----------

